# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  best wrist wraps?

## insert10p

saw some great ones recently
was it something like pro gear? something similar?
but they sold out of them

such a shame they were really nice padded for the wrist

anyone know of a good pair they could recommend

i dont know if this is the right forum subsection just seemed the closest

----------


## jypoll

I use inzer True Black and there are good

----------


## D.Pump

I use schick work well for my bitch ass wrists...

----------


## MuscleScience

You dont need them. Stop using them and your grip will get stronger. You will have to drop weight at first but eventually your grip will be the strongest part of your lifts.

----------


## dec11

> You dont need them. Stop using them and your grip will get stronger. You will have to drop weight at first but eventually your grip will be the strongest part of your lifts.


thats lifting straps, which i agree , dont use em. i think hes talking about wrist support, in which case, OP, inzer everytime.

----------


## BgMc31

ATP, and Inzer is what I use as wrist wraps.

As far as straps are concerned, they are essential! Every world record breaking powerlifter (Bolton, Felix, KK, Magnusson, Savickas the 4 heaviest deadlifters in the world) all use them in training. The reason being is the muscles in the hands/forearms are taxed much faster than the other muscles used to pull the deadlift. NOthing better to overload than using straps.

You don't want to limit your deadlift potential because of your limited grip strength.

----------


## xxxl83

ATP convict

Stay Strong,

xxxl83

----------


## dec11

> ATP, and Inzer is what I use as wrist wraps.
> 
> *As far as straps are concerned, they are essential*! Every world record breaking powerlifter (Bolton, Felix, KK, Magnusson, Savickas the 4 heaviest deadlifters in the world) all use them in training. The reason being is the muscles in the hands/forearms are taxed much faster than the other muscles used to pull the deadlift. NOthing better to overload than using straps.
> 
> *You don't want to limit your deadlift* potential because of your limited grip strength.


bullshit, they only cheat your grip and not every organisation allows them, sorry mate but this is just plain bad advice

----------


## terraj

> ATP, and Inzer is what I use as wrist wraps.
> 
> As far as straps are concerned, they are essential! Every world record breaking powerlifter (Bolton, Felix, KK, Magnusson, Savickas the 4 heaviest deadlifters in the world) all use them in training. The reason being is the muscles in the hands/forearms are taxed much faster than the other muscles used to pull the deadlift. NOthing better to overload than using straps.
> 
> You don't want to limit your deadlift potential because of your limited grip strength.


Got to agree with this.^

I don't like an under/over grip, so with on heavy sets I have no choice. Might not be the case for Dec.....I guess he doesn't pull much weight :Smilie:

----------


## dec11

> Got to agree with this.^
> 
> I don't like an under/over grip, so with on heavy sets I have no choice. Might not be the case for Dec.....I guess he doesn't pull much weight


 we werent allowed em under BAWLA ruling, and even if we were my coach said 'not in his gym' lol. hehe smarty, pulled 270kg pb @ 90kg when i was still competing, was an accomplishment to me anyhow! and ive developed a grip like steel

----------


## BgMc31

> bullshit, they only cheat your grip and not every organisation allows them, sorry mate but this is just plain bad advice


I doesn't cheat your grip. And if you read my post I said these guys TRAIN with straps. There are no powerlifting feds that allow straps. I also train with straps and have pulled close to eight hundred...without straps. I've also taken 360lb farmer's walk for 50ft with no drops. Grip isn't an issue.

----------


## terraj

> we werent allowed em under BAWLA ruling, and even if we were my coach said 'not in his gym' lol. hehe smarty, pulled 270kg pb @ 90kg when i was still competing, was an accomplishment to me anyhow! and ive developed a grip like steel


Is that with an under/over grip? That grip scares me, I've had Bi injuires...

Great pull BTW!! 3xBW is the shit

----------


## dec11

> Is that with an under/over grip? That grip scares me, I've had Bi injuires...
> 
> Great pull BTW!! 3xBW is the shit


yeah, over and under

----------


## dec11

> *I doesn't cheat your grip*. And if you read my post I said these guys TRAIN with straps. There are no powerlifting feds that allow straps. I also train with straps and have pulled close to eight hundred...without straps. I've also taken 360lb farmer's walk for 50ft with no drops. Grip isn't an issue.


of course it cheats grip, thats what its for, to aid holding onto a bar. 800 is a big number, what weight are you?

----------


## jcp2

I don't see the problem with using straps if you don't have grip issues, especially if you are pulling for reps. i am only a mid 600 deadlifter (or was a year ago) and if i was pulling reps i would consider it. I use straps doing heavy stiff legs and heavy rack pulls. I don't use them on standard deadlifts because i don't want them to alter my form. Also, most guys who pull hook grip use straps a considerable amount during training. I have trained with a good amount of strongmen and they seem to all use them from time to time and they have incredible grips. Everyone wants to make every issue black and white when it is not.

----------


## dec11

> I don't see the problem with using straps if you don't have grip issues, especially if you are pulling for reps. i am only a mid 600 deadlifter (or was a year ago) and if i was pulling reps i would consider it. I use straps doing heavy stiff legs and heavy rack pulls. I don't use them on standard deadlifts because i don't want them to alter my form. Also, most guys who pull hook grip use straps a considerable amount during training. I have trained with a good amount of strongmen and they seem to all use them from time to time and they have incredible grips. Everyone wants to make every issue black and white when it is not.


pray do tell, what are they for then?

ive never used straps and my grip has never gone on a deadlift, ever. i'll just not be able for the lift but my grip will hold out when everything else fails

----------


## BgMc31

> of course it cheats grip, thats what its for, to aid holding onto a bar. 800 is a big number, what weight are you?


If it cheats grip then why do the worlds best deadlifters use them. I've seen most of those deadlifters, including Ed Coan compete in person. Doing singles is different than pulling for reps. The muscles in the hand will tax much faster than the other larger muscles that assist in deadlifting.

I hear this argument all the time. But it seems to me the one's who rail against using straps are, 1. not powerlifters or strength athletes or 2. not very strong deadlifters (usually around 600 regardless of weight). Not knocking you Dec. Your 595 deadlift at 200lbs is pretty good. But far from mind blowing. You are probably capable of much more, but you never give your larger muscles the work because you're limiting you strength to grip. Ed Coan pulled 900 at 220. He trains with straps. So I revert back to my original question...if using straps limits your deadlift potential, then why do the worlds best deadlifters use them. Even the worlds best olympic lifters use straps in training. They just don't use them on max effort singles (most of the time).

I pulled seven hundred and eighty pounds at 270lbs.

----------


## dec11

> If it cheats grip then why do the worlds best deadlifters use them. I've seen most of those deadlifters, including Ed Coan compete in person. Doing singles is different than pulling for reps. The muscles in the hand will tax much faster than the other larger muscles that assist in deadlifting.
> 
> I hear this argument all the time. But it seems to me the one's who rail against using straps are, 1. not powerlifters or strength athletes or 2. not very strong deadlifters (usually around 600 regardless of weight). Not knocking you Dec. Your 595 deadlift at 200lbs is pretty good. But far from mind blowing. You are probably capable of much more, but you never give your larger muscles the work because you're limiting you strength to grip. Ed Coan pulled 900 at 220. He trains with straps. So I revert back to my original question...if using straps limits your deadlift potential, then why do the worlds best deadlifters use them. Even the worlds best olympic lifters use straps in training. They just don't use them on max effort singles (most of the time).
> 
> I pulled seven hundred and eighty pounds at 270lbs.


i'll just add that was a natty 270kg, didnt use aas till late on in life after i finished comps. my limbs didnt place me in the 'ideal' plifter build catagory either and i know when my body was peaked and giving its all. straps wouldnt have made one bit of diff to me, if its not moving after 2" from the floor, straps arent gona move it. see what i mean? not trying to argue but if a lifter never used them, he'd never need them. one of my ex training partners used straps and could usually top my 1rep max by 10kgs or so without them, but on repping 200kg i was pulling 10reps where as his grip was shot at 7reps

----------


## BgMc31

AAS doesn't make a difference. While I see your point, it makes no sense. How do you know straps wouldn't have made a difference, you never used them. You can't use the experience of your buddy as the end all/be all. Again, the question remains, the best deadlifters and oly lifters IN THE WORLD train with straps...are you seriously saying that if they didn't they would be stronger? Andy Bolton (the world's greatest deadlifter), would deadlift even more than his 1000lb deadlift if he trained without straps? You can't honestly believe that do you? C'mon brotha...

----------


## dec11

> AAS doesn't make a difference. While I see your point, *it makes no sense*. How do you know straps wouldn't have made a difference, you never used them. You can't use the experience of your buddy as the end all/be all. Again, the question remains, the best deadlifters and oly lifters IN THE WORLD train with straps...are you seriously saying that if they didn't they would be stronger? Andy Bolton (the world's greatest deadlifter), would deadlift even more than his 1000lb deadlift if he trained without straps? You can't honestly believe that do you? C'mon brotha...


cos you are mentioning lifters who are obv juiced up to the hilt. look, theres two camps, no straps and straps, im in one and you are in the other. i know alot of top regional, european and a few world class guys who dont use them

----------


## dec11

> AAS doesn't make a difference. While I see your point, it makes no sense. How do you know straps wouldn't have made a difference, you never used them. You can't use the experience of your buddy as the end all/be all. Again, the question remains, the best deadlifters and oly lifters IN THE WORLD train with straps...*are you seriously saying that if they didn't they would be stronger?*  Andy Bolton (the world's greatest deadlifter), would deadlift even more than his 1000lb deadlift if he trained without straps? You can't honestly believe that do you? C'mon brotha...


if its not moving off the ground its not moving, no straps are gona make it move. advising someone to start off using straps isnt good advice, if top guys experiment to make beta gains its bcos they are at the peak of their game

----------


## jcp2

> i'll just add that was a natty 270kg, didnt use aas till late on in life after i finished comps. my limbs didnt place me in the 'ideal' plifter build catagory either and i know when my body was peaked and giving its all. straps wouldnt have made one bit of diff to me, if its not moving after 2" from the floor, straps arent gona move it. see what i mean? not trying to argue but if a lifter never used them, he'd never need them. one of my ex training partners used straps and could usually top my 1rep max by 10kgs or so without them, but on repping 200kg i was pulling 10reps where as his grip was shot at 7reps


I have pulled 650 without drugs, use straps, and can stand thier with 650 in my hands for 30 seconds. If you don't think you are an "ideal" lifter, the first time i tried to deadlift i was 23 and could not do 300 lbs. I still don't see your point, they have their place like everything else. Your grip has nothing to do with a deadlift if you pull hook grip. Why are you talking about reps, this is powerlifting, the first one is the only one that counts.

----------


## dec11

> I have pulled 650 without drugs, use straps, and can stand thier with 650 in my hands for 30 seconds. If you don't think you are an "ideal" lifter, the first time i tried to deadlift i was 23 and could not do 300 lbs. I still don't see your point, they have their place like everything else. Your grip has nothing to do with a deadlift if you pull hook grip. *Why are you talking about reps*, this is powerlifting, the first one is the only one that counts.


bcos reps were mentioned in a previous post. done with this now, happy strapping
and how dont you see my point? there are people who are perfectly built for plifting and the rest of us have to fight with it. how cant you see that point???

----------


## BgMc31

I never mentioned that someone should start off pulling with straps. Where did you get that notion from. Also what does juicing have to do with it? I can name probably 20-25 Elite fitness sponsored athletes that are natural that are good deadlifters 700+ who train with straps. You are missing the point entirely. Doing singles can only get you so strong. You have to do reps at some point and the fact remains, your grip will fail you before your body does. Thus your body gets only as strong as your grip.

Tell you what, check out the Elite fitness group from Orlando florida. Most of those guys are natty, all pull with straps in training. Again, do some research, no matter how you argue, you're wrong. And those two camps of with straps and without, is usually designated to bodybuilders versus powerlifters. Please name some world class lifters who train exclusively without straps. I'd like to see their routines.

----------


## dec11

> I never mentioned that someone should start off pulling with straps. Where did you get that notion from. Also what does juicing have to do with it? I can name probably *20-25 Elite fitness sponsored athletes that are natural that are good deadlifters 700+* who train with straps. You are missing the point entirely. Doing singles can only get you so strong. You have to do reps at some point and the fact remains, your grip will fail you before your body does. Thus your body gets only as strong as your grip.
> 
> Tell you what, check out the Elite fitness group from Orlando florida. Most of those guys are natty, all pull with straps in training. Again, do some research, no matter how you argue, you're wrong. And those two camps of with straps and without, is usually designated to bodybuilders versus powerlifters. Please name some world class lifters who train exclusively without straps. I'd like to see their routines.


 yeah, at what weight class?

you keep maintaining that my grip will fail before my body, well i kinda own my body and can safely say that my hams and spinal erectors give up b4 my grip does. maybe diff for you super heavy weight guys? i spoke of aas in relative terms, theres very little natural guys in europe (infact at european stage, theres a 99.9% chance they are all on and im talking of a drug tested federation)) between 75kg-90kg class pulling 320kgs. i dont know much about america tbh.

like i said, im not going to wind up in an arguement, ive spoken of my personal exp and thats all.

----------

